

Google Nexus 4 goes on sale in US/Canada - tobyjsullivan
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_8GB?id=nexus_4_8gb

======
gergles
Cart Updated: The following items have been removed from your cart because
they are currently unavailable. Nexus 4 (8GB) - Out of Stock

Also, I can't believe that _Google_ of all people, can't run a store that can
handle load. Instead, it's server errors and mysterious blank pages and
"Sorry, a problem happened" pages. Disgusting.

~~~
ryanhuff
I really don't think they care about this. This is the third time I have had
this kind of experience with Google. Google IO 2011 and 2012 had the same sort
of experience.

I have had a phone in my shopping cart at least 5 times, only to have it
disappear. This is unacceptable.

~~~
stephencanon
> This is unacceptable.

Obviously not, since you keep trying to buy it (I'm not being glib; I mean
this as a serious observation). As long as people keep trying to make them
take their money, they have little incentive to fix it (but not _no_
incentive, since it does damage the brand).

It certainly doesn't reflect well on them, though.

~~~
ryanhuff
Who cares about the phone? I will be mildly upset for a few days about their
lack of care in these matters, but I will move on.

It is unacceptable because its Google, and the image that they want to convey
as a trusted partner in financial transactions. Do they really think that I
(or anybody else) should trust a company that exhibits this kind of attitude
towards transactions with handling my mobile wallet? Not me.

------
AYBABTME
The website seems to be overloaded, it keeps throwing errors whenever I try to
place my order.

[Edit] tried many times, further I went was the Visa processing thing which
never went thru as the devices ran out of stock.

I understand the limited stocks, but I find it peculiar that Google can't
handle the load on the Play Store.

~~~
bryanlarsen
I managed to make it all the way through on my third try. My first try got
pretty close to the end before dying. I'm fairly sure that I didn't order two
phones, but it's certainly possible that I did. I imagine it will be pretty
easy to unload if that happened...

------
csallen
Finally got one! But what a terrible experience.

Given the resources and experience available to Google, the obviously high
demand for a product such as this on launch day, and the absurd number of
errors and issues at almost every step along the way, it's hard not to
consider the possibility that Google is doing this on purpose. I mean really
-- a caching issue that causes the phone to show as sold out every so many
refreshes? Then again, all they'd really be accomplishing is making the "Play
Store" look dumb and unusable.

Anyway, I digress. Here are some tips to getting through:

1) If you haven't ordered something via Google Wallet before, go here
(<https://wallet.google.com/manage>) to fill out your payment info and billing
address in advance. It's much faster and more reliable to do it here than to
try to do it in your shopping cart while buying the phone.

2) Once the phone is in your shopping cart, just repeatedly click "Proceed"
every second or two, even if the button is gray. Eventually you will get a
popup that will let you order.

3) It's normal for the phone to have disappeared from your shopping cart if.
Just go back and add it again. It's also normal for the phone to show as sold
out. Just refresh until it says you can buy it again.

~~~
eidorianu
^ Just followed this. It worked. Seems like they are batching the stock avail.
Got the 8GB at 9:45 PST Good luck!

EDIT: server interacting popups are the root of all evil.

------
yummies
It's like registering for Google I/O - we would all LOVE to throw hundreds of
dollars at Google for one of their products, but for whatever reason, we
can't.

------
vitalique
For all that is holy, why can't Google show to folks outside US/Canada at
least some specs and promo pages of the device? I'm not even asking for
ability to put a preorder, but why are we left only with the silent void with
literally nothing but "Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your
country yet"? What a brilliant way to disappoint people and divert thousands
of potential customers away.

~~~
notatoad
Considering the troubles they've been having keeping the thing in stock, I
doubt "diverting potential customers away" is really a huge concern for them.

The specs and promo page are available at google.com/nexus. The play store
really doesn't have anything other than a buy button.

------
Avitas
11:00 CT

The 8 GB version now shows availability and the 16 GB version does not. It is
not clear what is happening with regards to site/infrastructure issues or sold
out status of the 16 GB version.

11:05 CT

The 16 GB version briefly showed itself as available. I successfully added it
to my cart. But, I immediately received an error when trying to check out.

11:10 CT

Both the 8 GB and the 16 GB are not showing availability.

12:06 CT

Because I kept seeing them become available on and off over the past hour, I
had a feeling it was an infrastructure problem. Every 5 or 10 minutes, I
logged out, logged in, saw that they became available, added them to my cart,
tried to check out and received an error. That led me to believe that they're
just having issues.

I was able to successfully order both the 8 GB and the 16 GB at 11:57 CT and
12:04 CT respectively.

Clearly, the cries of "SOLD OUT" being heard across the web are incorrect.

~~~
jkrohn00
It went live at 10:30 CT

------
chaz
I had to keep hitting the "Proceed" button dozens of times in order for it to
succeed. Finally got the Google Checkout popup to work properly and completed
the order.

If you see it being marked as sold out, refresh or clear cookies. Apparently
it's a caching issue.

Edit 12:10pm ET: caching doesn't seem to make a difference; may actually be
sold out now. Surprised at (a) high demand and/or low inventory, (b) that
Google struggled to keep the site responsive.

~~~
mikeevans
I'm not surprised the site wasn't responsive, just look at Google IO ticket
sales for the last two years. It's kind of amazing that an internet giant like
Google can't figure this out.

------
tdrd
The bumper case is also now showing "Coming soon".
[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_Bumper...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_Bumper_Black?id=nexus_4_bumper_black&feature=accessories#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDExMSwiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzRfYnVtcGVyX2JsYWNrIl0).

I wonder if they took the merchandise down while they work on the load issues.

~~~
kordless
I also experienced a failure of Google Wallet on another purchase.

------
ryanhuff
I had it in my shopping cart after multiple errors on the site, only to have
it disappear, and now its unavailable again. Seriously Google?

If Google expects people to funnel their financial transactions through them,
they have to get this kind of thing right. This is the third time they have
proven unfit to handle this kind of rush.

------
AlliedEnvy
So. Any word on how many were available, and when they'll get more in stock? A
lot of people are pretty disappointed right now. I was able to get it in cart
only twice out of many attempts, and never was able to proceed to the next
step.

------
truebecomefalse
Apparently it is still not sold out.

I had an order for a 16GB go through and got a receipt in my email just now. @
2:10PMEST.

I refreshed the page repeatedly until the string "Add to Cart" was found in
place of "Notify". When this happened my browser window popped up and I got a
notification from OS X notification center saying it was time to fill out my
order. It worked flawlessly.

------
asarazan
My fiance and I had to tag team the site to finally get an 8GB after the 16GBs
ran out. Got a confirmation number and receipt, but haven't received the
confirmation email yet.

It's like trying to get a bag o crap, but with a phone!(tm)

------
dannyr
Can anybody confirm if the 16GB was ever available?

I see 8GB available but not 16GB.

~~~
rasmusrygaard
It was available and I think I managed to get one. I have yet to receive an
email confirmation, but it shows up in my list of past purchases from Play. I
bought it around 8:40 PST.

~~~
tdfx
Same for me. My order is timestamped at 8:50 PST.

------
jwpeddle
There's a temp charge on my credit card, but nothing in Google Wallet, and I
never managed to see the confirmation page. Crossing my fingers.

EDIT: about 20 minutes later it showed up in Google Wallet as pending. There
is hope!

------
maayank
Soldout.

Added it to my cart, kept trying to proceed with the order but it kept saying
there was an error (in their ajaxy way) until it showed an empty cart and on
the product's page the "in stock" changed to "coming soon".

------
artemus
I managed to order one, after struggling with the checkout process for around
10 minutes @ 11:50 ET. I think I have seen at least three different types of
errors, on the cart as well as during the payment stage.

~~~
kordless
I ran into a problem trying to get it to take my shipping address, then it
removed them from my cart.

------
myko
Had about 7 failures after hitting the 'Buy' button. Hopefully more 16GB are
available soon.

I can't imagine the 8GB would sell out, with only 5.5GB of usable space that's
pretty small for a phone today.

~~~
maayank
It did sell out in other countries...

------
MojoJolo
I wonder when will the stock be available again? And will it be a much larger
stock? I'm not rushing to buy, but I hope to have some order this week.

------
fatjokes
Mine still says "Coming Soon".

At one point, I was able to get it into my cart. Then I had 2. Then I had
none. Great experience /s.

------
albumedia
What a terrible experience, especially from Google.

Added the phone to my shopping cart a few times and it disappeared. Oh well.

------
bryanlarsen
It appears that I managed to order two of them. Anybody in or near Ottawa,
Canada want an 8GB model?

Edit: sold.

------
thedangler
Yeah, It flaked out on me too. I don't think I got one.Never did receive an
email about it going on sale.

------
look_lookatme
I got charged, but I haven't seen any confirmation in my orders or email that
it worked.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The last page should say "Thank you. Your order has been placed, and you will
receive an email shortly with the details of your purchase."

To the right is a link that says "Order Status". Right click on that to open
in a new tab. That will contain your order number, which should be enough for
you to resolve any problems with your order.

I haven't received my email yet, almost 15 minutes after ordering, but I will
be saving a copy of that order status page...

------
mikeevans
They are sold out of both the 8 and 16GB according to the customer service
number.

------
thedangler
Wonder when the next batch will be available.

------
fam
9:11 AM PST - 8GB sold out.

------
kux
why aren't they taking pre-orders and/or back-orders?

~~~
alexeiz
It's too hard to figure out. Nobody at Google can do it.

------
drivebyacct2
This is so exciting as a Android user and such a repeated slap in the face as
an early adopter of Wallet.

